# Kurze Verständnisfrage zur JEE



## Deadalus (12. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

also da ich gerade ein paar Grafiken anfertige um meine Architektur zu beschreiben habe ich eine Fragen. 

Wenn eine Java Klasse im War Container (durch Injection) über Interface auf ein Session Bean im EJB Container zugreift wie findet die Java Klasse dann das passende Session Bean? 

Ich hab das bisher so verstanden, dass es einen eintrag im JNDI Service gibt, über den die Java Klasse das Session Bean findet. Richtig?


----------



## FArt (12. Nov 2009)

Deadalus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab das bisher so verstanden, dass es einen eintrag im JNDI Service gibt, über den die Java Klasse das Session Bean findet. Richtig?


Ja, das nennt sich JNDI lookup.


----------



## Deadalus (12. Nov 2009)

Sehr gut dankeschön!


----------

